# sponge filter



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

i have a question, there seems to be an ich problem in one of my tanks, my question is i have API super ich cure and i want to use it in my tank with a sponge filter, is this safe?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah it is safe. You will just have to find a way to remove the medication after words. Good water changes will get rid of most of it, and im sure you can just drop a bag of carbon in there too.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

thanx bml i'll give it a shot


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It is safe to use with sponge filter. But the med could dye the sponge a color and the filter could move ich from one tank to another, so keep it in the sick tank.


----------

